# Study: 'Vaping' can double the odds of quitting smoking



## Alex (17/12/14)

ITV Report
17 December 2014 at 12:45am
*Study: 'Vaping' can double the odds of quitting smoking*
Using electronic cigarettes - or 'vaping' - can more than double the chances of smokers kicking the habit, a new study has found.

Researchers from the UK and New Zealand studied how the habits of 662 traditional cigarette smokers changed when using e-cigarettes, which work by vaporising a solution which contains nicotine.

Across two randomised trials, they found that around nine per cent were able to quit completely within a year - more than double those using nicotine-free placebos.






They found that around nine per cent of smokers were able to quit completely within a year - more than double those using nicotine-free placebos. Credit: PA
And even among those who did not quit, the results showed an encouraging trend towards cutting down.

A total of 36 per cent of those who did not quit reduced the number of cigarettes they smoked by half, along with 28 per cent of the placebo group.

Researchers also found the effectiveness of e-cigarettes was comparable to that of nicotine patches.

Prof Peter Hajek, one of the Cochrane Library review's authors, said he felt authorities were "wary" of e-cigarettes, which may have hampered research efforts.





Researchers from the UK and New Zealand studied how the habits of 662 traditional cigarette smokers changed when using e-cigarettes Credit: PA
He welcomed the results as encouraging, and while he said more research was needed, he added he would support their use as a tool for smokers trying to quit based on what had been found.

I think they should be used, but not as the first line of treatment. I think the smoker who is looking for help stopping smoking should be given treatments which have been proven clearly effective. There may be an element of risk in using them. But we are not comparing them with nothing, or with fresh air; we are comparing them with cigarette smoke which kills - ultimately - one in two users, and the difference in health risks would be massive.

– Prof Peter Hajek, review author




Researchers say the potential health benefits could be 'massive' Credit: PA
Deborah Arnott, chief executive of charity Action on Smoking and Health, said she hoped the review would encourage more research, which could potentially save thousands of lives.

A spokeswoman for the Department of Health said while they were aware of the potential benefits of e-cigarettes, officials wanted to ensure they were safe and properly regulated.

Last updated Wed 17 Dec 2014 

source ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Using the right hardware (and juice) would probably quadruple (or more) the odds of quitting for those that *really* want to.

I just wish they would specify what equipment/liquids were used. Unfortunately the market is just too varied to be using "e-cigarette" as a blanket word for all the devices out there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ESH (17/12/14)

I have quit stinkys any have already halved my nic intake but I have no intention of quitting vapeing, its just too lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

ESH said:


> I have quit stinkys any have already halved my nic intake but I have no intention of quitting vapeing, its just too lekker



I'll quit vaping when my last breath (filled with vape I hope) leaves my body 

New study will find: "Quitting vaping is 100% impossible!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

